
Show HN: Skyscraper, a Clojure framework for structural scraping of whole sites - nathell
https://github.com/nathell/skyscraper/
======
nathell
Hey HN! Skyscraper is not new, but I've just released a major rewrite that's
been long in the making.

Of this release features, I’m particularly happy about the database abilities
of this release – it can almost automagically produce SQLite databases that
you can then do arbitrary SELECTs on. See more at
[https://cljdoc.org/d/skyscraper/skyscraper/0.3.0/doc/databas...](https://cljdoc.org/d/skyscraper/skyscraper/0.3.0/doc/database-
integration).

